

Backblaze's startup hustle (2012) - virtuabhi
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/backblaze_drive_farming-2/

======
virtuabhi
One of the best examples of "start up hustle" I have came across. Nothing on
the wrong side of law or morally questionable.

